
New Draft Of CISPA Announced: Some Progress, Still Big Problems - llambda
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120413/15420218488/new-draft-cispa-announced-some-progress-still-big-problems.shtml
======
tptacek
Neat! This bill incorporates ACLU's feedback almost entirely, and contains _no
mention_ of intellectual property. It'll be interesting to see how Cory
Doctorow manages to make hay of it this time.

One wonders how this revision squares with the strident HN belief that CISPA
is "SOPA round 2", _intended_ as a tool for the MPAA. Maybe the government had
to back down after the firestorm of CISPA feedback! :)

Unfortunately, this draft of CISPA doesn't address _my_ issue with it, which
is that CISPA doesn't actually _do anything_. Service providers have the same
ability to react to cyberthreats after CISPA as they did, under the ECPA,
before CISPA.

~~~
rickmb
It still covers virtually unrestricted privacy violations.

For anyone who considers privacy a civil right, this bill is still insane. The
whole notion of encouraging companies to violate people's privacy and sharing
information with the government without any form of due process belongs in a
totalitarian regime.

The fact that this shit already happens (and puts the US in direct conflict
with other Western countries because US companies operating internationally
have lots of personal information of their citizens) doesn't justify CISPA.

~~~
tptacek
Again: that form of information sharing isn't just already lawful under the
1986 ECPA, it's _explicitly written into_ the 1986 ECPA. If anything, CISPA
--- particularly the second draft of CISPA, but even the "horrible" first one
--- is _more_ restrictive: it narrows the circumstances of sharing to "cyber
threat" scenarios, limits who the information can be shared with (ECPA _does
not_ ), and suggests anonymization.

